# Luckiest games ever



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, I'm not sure if this is the right place, but if it's not I'm sure the mods will move it, but I'm looking for lucky list stories. Here's mine to give a good idea of what I"m looking for.

This saturday I played a 1000 points game with my cousin, who was playing BT, I was playing Inquisition. His list was 15 termies, 10 with SS and TH. The only other things in his army were two 10 man tactical squads and an Emperor's champion. My list was 40 Inquisition Stormtroopers (all in Rhino's) and an Inquisitor with a small retinue in a Rhino. We were playing annihilate. You can guess who we both thought was going to win.

The outcome: I win by a kill point. A 10 man squad of guardsmen took down a squad of termies with flash lights! 10 guardsmen and the inquisitor took down the 10 TH and SS termies. I tank shocked one unit and killed it because it failed it's Ld check (he got 11 :victory, and then my inquisitor kill his Emperor's champion. FTW

So, anyone else got lucky game stories?


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

In one of my games, a lone plasma cannon armed marine took fire from the remaining 500 points of my enemies without dying, returning fire and killing a unit, making me win by a killpoint. :victory:


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Errr.... Hate to rain on your parade but the BRB says that if the kill points are within a 10% difference then its a draw...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Snake40000 said:


> Errr.... Hate to rain on your parade but the BRB says that if the kill points are within a 10% difference then its a draw...


Er... do you play 40k.... are you looking at the right edition of the BRB?
Kill Points are 1 point for killing an entire unit and is what Anhiliation games work with, you may be thinking of Victory Points which are now outdated and arent in the core game types for 40k anymore (although I think they have a mention somewhere in the BRB, but it isnt easy to find).


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Woops mixed up annihilation with Victory Points my bad. 

Victory Points are on the bottom of page 300.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Doh, both for you and for me on that one 
I looked all the way through the book to find the VP part and didnt think to look in the summary section...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> I tank shocked one unit and killed it because it failed it's Ld check (he got 11 :victory


Er, are you playing the Tank Shock rules right?

I haven't had any lucky games, but one time I've had a Flyrant (in 4th ed rules) survive more than 100 Heavy Bolter round, 20 or so Autocannon rounds, and a bunch of Lasguns, over several turns.
He was the last model left against IG, and he kept shooting at me, and failing to do much.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

In an all out brawl between Chaos, Eldar, Space Marines, Orks and Tau Empire, the only two models to survive are an Eldar Guardian and a Warp Spider Exarch, shooting down the last Space Marine


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I've had a unit of sniper scouts waste a fex brood taking the last wound off the last one in combat.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Possibley Lucky but mostly funny about six year ago while playing a frend who was feillding Blood Angels aginst my Iron Warriors, he rolled for his black rage and all his dev squad all with plasma cannons. there for he had nothing to take out my armour at long range so i just picked off all his transports with easy then shelled the rest of his force to hell as they walked acrossed the board :victory:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I once had an Avatar run into about four squads of Iron Warriors. He was already down to one wound from slogging across the battlefield but he killed every single one of them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> I once had an Avatar run into about four squads of Iron Warriors. He was already down to one wound from slogging across the battlefield but he killed every single one of them.


Out of curiosity, how did he charge FOUR squads of Marines?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Most irritating was a friend of mine making 23 straight 3+ saves on 1 sternguard and Pedro... they were the last things in his army other then a couple of beat up razorbacks and they survived the combined weight of fire of about 1000pts of nids for a turn and a half


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

murdock129 said:


> In an all out brawl between Chaos, Eldar, Space Marines, Orks and Tau Empire, the only two models to survive are an Eldar Guardian and a Warp Spider Exarch, shooting down the last Space Marine


Not bad. I accomplished a similar feat, taking down the last two assault marines of my opponent with two VERY LUCKY shots from my last two termagants.

WIN BY TWO GAUNTS! Anyone top that?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well yes I can, but not for 40k... in a WFB warband game my ogre maneater (the general) got taken out by 4 carefully aimed shots to the back of his head by 2 DE crossbowmen (4 shots, 4 hits, 3 wounds, no armour save managed... ), leaving me with 2 gnoblars ... I thought I was doomed, I mean gnoblars killing stuff? Pah, likely. But I was very, very wrong... 4 shots needing 5+ to hit and wound. I wounded with 3, he passed 1 6+ armour and so he was anhiliated. I was laughing for quite some time after that one 
Then again he was quite happy about managing to kill my maneater with just 2 crossbows.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Well yes I can, but not for 40k... in a WFB warband game my ogre maneater (the general) got taken out by 4 carefully aimed shots to the back of his head by 2 DE crossbowmen (4 shots, 4 hits, 3 wounds, no armour save managed... ), leaving me with 2 gnoblars ... I thought I was doomed, I mean gnoblars killing stuff? Pah, likely. But I was very, very wrong... 4 shots needing 5+ to hit and wound. I wounded with 3, he passed 1 6+ armour and so he was anhiliated. I was laughing for quite some time after that one
> Then again he was quite happy about managing to kill my maneater with just 2 crossbows.


O_O
Crossbows firing 2 shots?
What the hell!
Those things take like 20 seconds to reload!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Elves have repeating crossbows with magazines... they're just ninja like that. 

I've killed Astoroth with a mob of gretchin;that was probably my proudest moment.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Dark Elves have repeating crossbows with magazines... they're just ninja like that.
> 
> I've killed Astoroth with a mob of gretchin;that was probably my proudest moment.


Ooh, repeating crossbows.

And also DON'T UNDERESTIMATE GRETCHIN, they are 3 points a model, how many points a model is Astoroth huh?
I bet it's more than 3!
For one Astoroth, you can buy a LOT of Gretchin


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

My luckiest game (of the matches played with my Space Wolves) was today. To give an example from the battle, I had a pack of 10 Grey Hunters in close combat. When it came to rolling for wounds they rolled all 6's. The dice were kind to me today.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

My luckiest game was a with a brood of 16 genestealers . I had them charge a squad of 10 grey wolves, they killed them all with only 4 losses. Then charge a group of 5 wolf guards with storm shields and thunder hammers, my stealers some how survived with 5 losses, now down to 7 stealers. They then got attacked by long fangs with a myriad of weapons and lost another 3. I got them to attack a wolf lord and killed him with only one stealer left.

All this time my Uberfex and Hive tyrant were attacking his heavy support.

Finailly i lost 48 nids in total to there long fangs and land raider.

In the end all i had left was my one stealer with my hive tyrant. My Uberfex got killed by a Venerable Dreadnought, after killing a land raider.

Btw this was in 4th edition.

Note: Uberfex mean melee Carnifex with all good melee upgrades


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

this pissed me off because we tied 3 times before this but was uber lucky for my enemy. he was tau, I was guard.
the objective was to take and capture a building in the middle of the field. in the last 2-3 turns, I killed off pretty much everything, and moved 2 squads of melta vets into the building with a chimera and hellhound guarding them, we both thought for sure I had won. meanwhile 2 (yes two) of those little pathetic drone things were fighting the remains of my PCS (commander and 1 guardsman). in the last turn the drones killed the men and bolted towards the building, just barely making it within range to contest it, we rolled a die and it ended- a tie... I freakin hate drones....

oh also, a lucky game for me was against nids, i brought a deathstrike missile launcher, shot on turn 2, took out more than half his whole army... it was epic! all that lived from a 750 pt army was a wounded carnifex, 1 zanthroape, and 3 rippers. (there were 8 genestealers who had came in behind me but already had ben killed). I lolled hard but in the next turn the fex blew up the DS... it did it's job, I won afew turns later.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> oh also, a lucky game for me was against nids, i brought a deathstrike missile launcher, shot on turn 2, took out more than half his whole army... it was epic! all that lived from a 750 pt army was a wounded carnifex, 1 zanthroape, and 3 rippers. (there were 8 genestealers who had came in behind me but already had ben killed). I lolled hard but in the next turn the fex blew up the DS... it did it's job, I won afew turns later.


I do enjoy tactical nukes, they're best taken with camouflage stuff, and just sit behind a Chimera


----------



## Warmaster Demetrius (Apr 23, 2009)

I once had a platoon of IG with lasguns take out a fex with shooting then then had a commissar take out another in close combat in one turn only armed with bolt pistol and ccw!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warmaster Demetrius said:


> I once had a platoon of IG with lasguns take out a fex with shooting then then had a commissar take out another in close combat in one turn only armed with bolt pistol and ccw!!


Damn, bad memories. My Hive Tyrant once lost his last 3 wounds to lasgun fire. And this was with a 2+ armour save.

He only scored THREE wounds! What are the odds that I would fail ALL THREE?! If not for that single meltagun earlier...

:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

6 Vet guardsmen take out a mini Bio-titan in cc, then with only 4 guys left shoot down 4 of Abbaddons Terminator retinue, charge and kill another 2.

probly my best play ever


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

CommissarHorn said:


> 6 Vet guardsmen take out a mini Bio-titan in cc, then with only 4 guys left shoot down 4 of Abbaddons Terminator retinue, charge and kill another 2.
> 
> probly my best play ever


Secretly, all 6 of those Guardsmen were the same man.
Jackie Chan.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Secretly, all 6 of those Guardsmen were the same man.
> Jackie Chan.


Jackie Chan? *JACKIE CHAN!*

They were not Jackie Chan they were Chuck Norris!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

No, they were all Commissar Yarrick.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> in the last turn the drones killed the men and bolted towards the building, just barely making it within range to contest it, we rolled a die and it ended- a tie... I freakin hate drones....


Were the drones part of his crisis battlesuit team? If so, then they get destroyed when there are no crisis suits left :wink:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Snake40000 said:


> Jackie Chan? *JACKIE CHAN!*
> 
> They were not Jackie Chan they were Chuck Norris!


Chuck Norris isn't even vaguely cool.
Also agree, they were all Yarrick.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

I once had my chaplain single handedly beat my friends Great Unclean one ....and then get shot in the back.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I am going to write on behalf of another member, ROYEMUNSON

In the last version of the BRB and the old DA codex I ran a Deathwing army,

In a 2000 point army I had a fully kitted Master, Librarian and 6 man CC Terminator squad in a LR crusader.

He dropped one shot from a basilisk and rolled a six on the penetrating damage table killing the lot with no saves. Probably over half my points value gone in 1 shot.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Chuck Norris isnt cool... cool is Chuck Norris!!

Anyway on topic after a few turns on the back foot of a planetstrike game my Tau were reduced to a FW squad, a bearly alive Kroot squad, one broadside and my Etherial (yes im the bloke who actually uses one from time to time!! lol). On what turned out to be the last turn i had to charge a dozen or so guardies with my BS and Etherial to contest an objective to try and salvage a draw... only to find that the wiped out the guardies and I won the game!! Super fun!!


----------

